# Do I have NissanConnect?



## Momma99 (May 6, 2021)

I just bought a 2018 Nissan Murano when I registered my VIN on the app it told me that it couldn’t find the VIN or my car isn’t compatible but when I turn my car on NissanConnect comes up and quickly flashes then shows the Sirius XM logo. I also have the 911 emergency button in my car but how could my car not support this when it has the features I described?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you have the 911/SOS button then it definitely has Connect software on board. If the registration system rejected the VIN without attempting to contact the car, then it has to be an error in the Connect database. However, if you bought it used and the system kicked out after trying to contact the car, someone may have tampered with or changed the TCU or you may simply have a failure someplace in the system. The only way to determine which is to have the dealer run codes and upload the unit ID's from the TCU and AV, so the Connect people can check it against the ID's in the database. TCU's in particular are permanently mated to one car, so installing one improperly or attempting to install a used one will basically disable the whole system.


----------



## Weroydie (Feb 22, 2021)

Not all sellers invest money in high-quality repairs, which in the future may entail additional costs or even the need to redo the reconstruction completely. Do you know what is a branded title ? Vingurus vin report is now in demand.


----------

